# Coffee Scrub Soap



## Saponista (May 22, 2015)

Coffee scrub soap. Scented with patchouli Rosemary. Should have 3 layer hanger swirl inside with different shades of brown as I used different concentrations of coffee. I've never done a hanger swirl before, but I just bought some gear ties to have a go with. Fingers crossed it looks ok inside!


----------



## Sonya-m (May 22, 2015)

Looks great.  Love the anticipation of waiting to cut a swirled soap!!


----------



## Saponista (May 22, 2015)

I wrapped it in a towel but it didn't really hear up that much so I'm worried I will have a partial gel. Oh well these things happen.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 22, 2015)

Oooh I cant wait to see it cut! Are those whole coffee beans on the top?
Patchouli Rosemary sounds fabu.


----------



## snappyllama (May 22, 2015)

That looks nice!  Be sure to post the cut pictures.


----------



## Saponista (May 22, 2015)

Yep Seawolfe they are beans on top, just a little experiment to see if it works ok. I think they will wash off fairly quickly.

I'll post some pics as soon as its cut snappy.


----------



## Mandarin (May 22, 2015)

VERY Nice! Would love to see cut pics!


----------



## navigator9 (May 22, 2015)

Well, the top looks gorgeous! Love the coffee beans.


----------



## Saponista (May 23, 2015)

A bit disappointed with the insides. Having not done a hanger swirl before I thought it would look cleaner and I think I needed more distinction between the different shades of soap. Do you think it would have looked better with a thinner hanger than a gear tie? I'm also wondering whether I needed the batter to be more or less fluid while swirling. It was about medium trace. I will clean them up and remove the ash when they have hardened up more and see how they look then.


----------



## Judiraz (May 23, 2015)

I like it! Looks like nice, creamy coffee.


----------



## Obsidian (May 23, 2015)

I like it too, very pretty. I think the colors are perfect but I'm not a fan of dark soap. I can't do a nice hanger swirl to save my life, mine are always muddled no matter what size I use.


----------



## Sonya-m (May 24, 2015)

I like it, looks really creamy.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 24, 2015)

It looks great for a first hanger swirl! I like it a lot, even with the middle tone getting a little lost in the contrast between the other two, its a very attractive bar


----------



## Rowan (May 24, 2015)

They do look really lovely, like you've drizzled icing down the side. I struggle with hanger swirls too. My first attempt was a complete fluke that worked, but never since.

My first batch I swirled at a thin trace and got lovely defined lines, with a combination of darker and lighter colours on a light base.  I only used a very thin wire hanger. After that I think I used recipes with palm which traced faster, so I was always at medium trace. I tried using a thicker hanger but that didn't work either.  I also used too little colour and spread them too far apart.

I'm sure others with more experience at hanger swirls will be able to help more, but I would try a greater combination of shades to get more definition. I would also love to know what sort of trace people use to get the best hanger swirls?


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 24, 2015)

Saponista said:


> View attachment 14207
> 
> 
> A bit disappointed with the insides. Having not done a hanger swirl before I thought it would look cleaner and I think I needed more distinction between the different shades of soap. Do you think it would have looked better with a thinner hanger than a gear tie? I'm also wondering whether I needed the batter to be more or less fluid while swirling. It was about medium trace. I will clean them up and remove the ash when they have hardened up more and see how they look then.


It looks excellent!! Lines appear clean, it is just close in color is all, but I think it looks subtle and that's not a bad thing. 

I use a coat hanger. My first wire one was way too thin. It didn't pull the soap enough. I slid a straw onto it and it seemed to help, but the edges muddled a little.
I found a thicker coated wire hanger in one of my kids closets (a child's hanger). It was thicker than a standard wire hanger, only slightly. It works perfectly. I'm not sure the size of yours, I've never used gear ties...experiment is all I can really suggest. Oh, btw I pour at thin trace/ emulsion only sometimes, and swirl at thin to medium trace by the time I'm done pouring (when I'm using a hanger). The points on yours looked defined enough to me, but I'm on a small cell screen. Are you thinking the lines and points didn't define enough (per you mentioning using another tool and your trace)? I think it looks the way it should, and it's very creamy and very pretty.


----------



## Sislea (May 24, 2015)

These look great!


----------



## Saponista (May 31, 2015)

I think the problem was that I was just expecting it to look different from how it turned out. Thank you for sharing your experiences rowan and lionprincess. I am going to have another try and pour the white layer in the middle with the same shade of dark on the top and bottom and see if that looks nicer.


----------



## Balloons (May 31, 2015)

Don't be disappointed...it looks great!


----------



## snappyllama (May 31, 2015)

It may not bee what you intended, but I really like the inside.  It looks like my coffee when I add half and half but haven't yet stirred it in.


----------



## JayJay (May 31, 2015)

It is very nice! If I saw that at a farmer's market, I would buy it.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Saponista (Aug 5, 2015)

I had a second go and I am much happier this time. I added titanium dioxide to make the white portion sharper.


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 5, 2015)

That's lovely! The white definitely pops more this time. Love the addition of the beans too.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh wow!!! Those are so beautiful and inspiring!


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 5, 2015)

That is beautiful!  Too bad about wasting perfectly good beans, though... :wink:


----------



## kumudini (Aug 5, 2015)

Great looking bars, the pic of the top is just too much!  Now I need to go fix myself some coffee and then I need to make coffee soap, PRETTY SOON! Does the coffee smell last in the soap?


----------



## not_ally (Aug 5, 2015)

I agree, lovely bars.  Also on the top, it looks like a delicious foamy latte.


----------



## Jstar (Aug 5, 2015)

Ooooo lovely! I like them both..looks like latte to me too.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 5, 2015)

These are scented with rosemary and patchouli so it overpowers the coffee smell anyway so I'm not sure whether it would stick. Coffee is great for getting rid of odours on your hands though. When I forget my boxing gloves at the gym and have to use the disgusting communal ones, it is the only thing that I found to fully get rid of the stench. (Was that too much information?)


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 5, 2015)

Love how v2 of the coffee soap turned out!  Now I'm sufficiently inspired to make a batch so I can try out my new gear ties.  No worries about the communal boxing gloves tidbit . . . I could make a similar comment about how grody my hands get after playing at the barn and grooming horses  ;-)


----------



## Susie (Aug 5, 2015)

Coffee smell from actual coffee and grounds does not stick in soap.  Not one tiny trace of it.  Makes a lovely colorant, though.


----------



## zolveria (Aug 5, 2015)

look like a cookie yummy  



Saponista said:


> View attachment 14207
> 
> 
> A bit disappointed with the insides. Having not done a hanger swirl before I thought it would look cleaner and I think I needed more distinction between the different shades of soap. Do you think it would have looked better with a thinner hanger than a gear tie? I'm also wondering whether I needed the batter to be more or less fluid while swirling. It was about medium trace. I will clean them up and remove the ash when they have hardened up more and see how they look then.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 6, 2015)

Ooooo I love both versions. Very very pretty


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 6, 2015)

Beautiful!  I like both of them.


----------

